# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide     Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both   of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't     successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer     sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to     permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the     task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here     because we check. 


Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You     will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited   access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Find an unfrozen lake, and freeze it using any means necessary. Then go iceskating on it.

Basic Task ii - Ask a Dream Character, "I'm thinking of a number from 1 to 100. What is it?" Report the answer that they give you.

Advanced Task i - Participate in a Winter Olympics style sport. There's a list *here*, but you could invent a new one. The more extreme the better.

Advanced Task ii - Create your own firework show. Create them yourself, vs. merely witnessing them.

----------


## WhiteFusion

Last night I froze a pool haha. So close!

----------


## L4xord

I'd like to try the the Basic i task. Even though I have no idea how to iceskate, I'll experiment

----------


## Sivason

Great tasks! I like the extreme winter sports idea. Maybe the ski jump, off a really high cliff? Sounds like a blast.

----------


## Zyangur

Awesome  ::D:  . These will be fun to try xD.

----------


## poptartian121

Started out my year with a Lucid Dream, hopefully I will be able to keep it up this month!  :woohoo:

----------


## CharlesD

I think I'll end up getting the sport one, since I've played hockey quite a bit in dreams, but have never played in real life.

----------


## djpatch999

Started the year with the amazing disappearance of my recall -_- Hope it will return soon.

----------


## Raven Knight

Cool tasks.  It's been a while, but I'm going to give these a shot!  ::content::

----------


## poptartian121

Woo! Completed the Basic Task #2!  ::banana:: 
Here is the important excerpt which I haven't even posted yet:

I became lucid and (amazingly) remembered the lucid task that I was aiming to accomplish, which was to ask a DC the number between 1 and 100 that I was thinking of. I walked up to the nearest DC and asked him the fated question. Sadly he just gave me a weird look and walked away. Stupid uncooperating DCs  :tongue2:  . Anyways with my dream self being satisfied I left

After this I actually had a FA where I explained the dream to my dad. Urgh could have had two lucids in one night. Ah well

----------


## L4xord

...I failed the Basic task i. I got distracted and left...

----------


## PercyLucid

Wow... this has changed so much after a year!

Where is that amazing On-topic admin that I passed my On-topic admin title? 

Nice to meet you OpheliaBlue

I will work on these.

----------


## Oreo

I completed the second basic task and the second advanced task last night. I think it went better than I was expecting over all.

Basic Task ii; Advanced Task ii (January 1, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CharlesD

Wow, another two hitter that I just woke up from.

I was walking through the back yard and found a large pond, but didn't think anything of it.  Walking back toward the house I became lucid and remembered tasks of the month, so I walked back toward the pond.  I said I wanted it to be frozen and it turned to ice.  I raised each foot up and my shoes turned to ice skates and I skated across to the other side.  Then I wanted to play hockey, but I was by myself and I commented that I wished we could get a game going.  Then some people came out of the woods with two goals, sticks, and pucks, and we set everything up and got a hockey game going.  I scored a couple goals and then my wife woke me up.

----------


## poptartian121

> Then I wanted to play hockey, but I was by myself and I commented that I wished we could get a game going.  Then some people came out of the woods with two goals, sticks, and pucks, and we set everything up and got a hockey game going.  I scored a couple goals and then my wife woke me up.



Wow that's some nice dream control you got there.

----------


## CharlesD

> Wow that's some nice dream control you got there.



And I can tell you that is not normally the case.  I was pretty determined this time around though.  I was even telling myself that I hoped I didn't wake up too soon.

----------


## Raven Knight

I head over there and find there is a man standing near what looks like a row of fireworks ready to go.  He tells me I shouldn't be there.  I decide to flirt with the guy instead of starting trouble  He isn't very attractive, my dream self is attractive so I figure it would work well.  I tell him I wanted to see how the magic happens, then we can watch the fireworks together.  He pushes his luck and says he knows a private place we could go afterwards.  I swallow my vomit and act like I like the idea.  So I get closer to the fireworks.  I hear the man who is Ezio's target talking, it sounds like quite a stream of bullshit.  Apparently politicians have always been the same.  So now it needs to go off.  I ask when he sets them off.  He says after the speech is done.  I look closer at the fuses, and focus a little pyrokinesis to light them each.  The fuses are all lit so I step away quickly.  The man notices that the fuses are lit and asks what I have done, it's too soon!  He says they were supposed to go off AFTER the speech!  I tell him he said during the speech he is frustrated but it is too late now.  The fireworks all go off at once, shooting up into the sky and exploding with quite a commotion.  I look back out at the guy giving the speech, he is now staring up at the fireworks looking quite annoyed.  The man who was supposed to set off the fireworks seems more worried about himself, says they're going to kill him for this no they'll have to find him first he disappears into the crowd, who are all looking up at the fireworks now.  I don't notice when it happens, but when I look back over at the guy giving the speech, and he is on the ground, apparently dead.  None of his guards have even noticed yet.  I find their obliviousness amusing then I wake up.

So I'm not sure if just setting off the fireworks counts... or if I have to create them like Gandalf in Lord of the Rings.   :tongue2:   If this counts, great, if not, back to the drawing board!  ::content::   Let me know.

----------


## djpatch999

> I head over there and find there is a man standing near what looks like a row of fireworks ready to go.  He tells me I shouldn't be there.  I decide to flirt with the guy instead of starting trouble…  He isn't very attractive, my dream self is attractive… so I figure it would work well.  I tell him I wanted to see how the magic happens, then we can watch the fireworks together.  He pushes his luck and says he knows a private place we could go afterwards.  I swallow my vomit and act like I like the idea.  So I get closer to the fireworks.  I hear the man who is Ezio's target talking, it sounds like quite a stream of bullshit.  Apparently politicians have always been the same.  So now it needs to go off.  I ask when he sets them off.  He says after the speech is done.  I look closer at the fuses, and focus a little pyrokinesis to light them each.  The fuses are all lit so I step away quickly.  The man notices that the fuses are lit and asks what I have done, it's too soon!  He says they were supposed to go off AFTER the speech!  I tell him he said during the speech… he is frustrated… but it is too late now.  The fireworks all go off at once, shooting up into the sky and exploding with quite a commotion.  I look back out at the guy giving the speech, he is now staring up at the fireworks looking quite annoyed.  The man who was supposed to set off the fireworks seems more worried about himself, says they're going to kill him for this… no… they'll have to find him first… he disappears into the crowd, who are all looking up at the fireworks now.  I don't notice when it happens, but when I look back over at the guy giving the speech, and he is on the ground, apparently dead.  None of his guards have even noticed yet.  I find their obliviousness amusing then I wake up.
> 
> So I'm not sure if just setting off the fireworks counts... or if I have to create them like Gandalf in Lord of the Rings.    If this counts, great, if not, back to the drawing board!   Let me know.



I should think it would count, you lit the fuses after all  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## quietness

Sounds awesome! (^_^) I think I tried to freeze a body of water looong ago. I'll try this with a lake I visited last month. <3 Can I also do the 2nd basic task in the same dream, or does it have to be a different one?  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sounds awesome! (^_^) I think I tried to freeze a body of water looong ago. I'll try this with a lake I visited last month. <3 Can I also do the 2nd basic task in the same dream, or does it have to be a different one?



It can be in the same dream. It's the tasks of the year that have to be separate dreams

----------


## Raven Knight

I see my avatar has wings on it... was I wrong in assuming I had to do both parts of a task before it was counted completed?  Been trying for a winter sport, I just haven't had any recall the past couple nights.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Doh! That was my bad, I forgot I made that task have two parts.

And I don't have half-a-wing for you, sorry  :tongue2:

----------


## quietness

Almost did it last early this morning! I was living in a castle near a lake or sea (never got to find out), and there were invaders closing in under the cover of night. Although I was not lucid during those parts, only in the fighting, and I can barely see anything (usually happens when I dream early morning and the light is shining through the window).

----------


## iPaula

I read about the tasks yesterday and somehow I remembered it in my dream.
I was driving but I couldn't gain speed. I found that very odd and did my reality checks. Suddenly my mother was sitting next to me in my car. I asked her which number I was thinking about. She immediately said '22'. 

I've been reading this forum for a while but because of this lucid dream last night I decided it's time to join.

----------


## Raven Knight

It's cool.  I'll keep trying for the other part.





> Doh! That was my bad, I forgot I made that task have 2 parts.
> 
> And I don't have half-a-wing for you, sorry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I completed a basic and and advanced task early this morning after another wicked dry spell  ::happy:: 

I asked a DC to guess the number between 1 - 100 that I was thinking of. Her answer was typical of my smart ass DCs. Then I made and set off some tiny little fireworks. Going to post in my journal right now then I'll quote the good parts in here.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



 I could see my room through my eyelids, and the TV remote control was hovering above my nightstand. That was a new one for me haha. I got up more quickly and marched straight out the door. I saw a normal version of Nicole this time, but her glasses were different. I was about to speak, when I noticed my voice and eyesight failing again. I thought quickly, and turned to a lamp in our living room. As I went for the lamp, I said a mantra in my head: "Once you turn on this light, you WILL be able to see and you WILL be able to speak." I turned it on, and I could see. I picked it up (don't know why I did this), and pointed the light in Nicole's face, almost like one would shine a light on someone to interrogate them. I said easily, "I'm thinking of a number between 1 - 100, what is it?" I had preselected the number 42 in waking life, because I knew I would remember it in the dream. Nicole giggled and answered, "That's sorty new!" I laughed at her and the fact that her answer rhymed with 42.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task_: 



I thought how lucky I was to be having another lucid! Still the the fireworks task on my mind, I started taking random things from the table and stacking them together: a namecard holder, a fork, a napkin, and I can't remember what else. I looked up and noticed that there was a hole in the center of the tent that revealed stars and the night sky. I yelled at a passing waiter to bring me a lighter, but then I remembered that there were candles on the table. I lit my pile of stuff and waited. I said to the guests, "Hold on to your seats, this is gonna shoot up into the air!" It took a few moments, and I began to doubt. Then the pile shot up through the hole in the tent, and burst into tiny, cute little fireworks with several tiny "pop!" sounds. They sparkled and vanished for a few moments, right at the tent's opening. Of course I was hoping for a huge firework show, but I thought it was kinda cute that I managed to set one off that was more intimate, and appropriate for a reception setting.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I completed the Basic TotM!  (Have a DC guess a number between 1 and 100.)  Almost managed to botch it, heh heh...





> Most interestingly of all, I see a ninja crouched behind a boulder, hiding in the shadows. Perhaps another forty feet away, there's an Imperial Stormtrooper and a man dressed like a World War I-era pilot searching carefully around the park, presumably looking for the ninja.
> 
> I remember the Task of the Month -- have a DC guess a number between 1 and 100. I swoop down to where the ninja is hiding and say, "Hey! I'm thinking of a number from 1 to 100. Guess what it is." The ninja seems horrified to see me. He presses his palms to the sides of his head, in disbelief that I would so bumblingly blow his cover. He points excitedly behind me at the Stormtrooper and the pilot. Guess they really are looking for him. "Oh, I see!" I tell him. "Sorry about that. Let me ask them instead."
> 
> I'm worried that the Stormtrooper will sound too garbled, so I address the World War I-era pilot. "Hey! I'm thinking of a number from 1 to 100. What is it?"
> 
> He thinks for a moment. "22?"
> 
> It occurs to me that I didn't actually think of a number from 1 to 100. I feel like a bit of a dummy. Okay, 38. 38 38 38. "Hey, man, sorry about that. I forgot to think of a number before I asked. Will you guess again?"
> ...

----------


## Plathix

I didn't "make" fireworks, but I turned a nuclear missile into some. Funny thing is, the task wasn't even on my mind at the time.

Here's the excerpt.




> "Oh god... Prepare for nuclear meltdown." He said grimly.
> What!? Turns out he was working with a team, and they accidentally set off a nuclear missile.
> I went outside and looked up. I saw a bright orange light shooting up into the sky not too far from there. I stepped forward, clapped my hands together and said, "Nuclear time stop!" Seconds later the orange light exploded into fireworks and we were saved.



Probably doesn't count but I thought it would be entertaining for someone to read.

----------


## Sivason

Well it took me 12 days to remember to do it, but I did complete the advanced challenge of an Olympic winter sport. Of course it was not like the olympics, because I did the down hill combined with ski jumps, but it is a dream so why not get all sorts of crazy. I started the run at the  top of the ski lodge's roof, and did my first jump from the second story. Here is the entery, 01/12/13 ToTM Extreme Sports - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

CL I'm gonna fix your wings when I get home, the cp is being a big butt

----------


## Raven Knight

I finally got the winter sport one done!  I had planned on doing figure skating, but ended up with skiing.  :Cheeky: 


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 



01/14/13

*Skiing Races*
I am in my Fire Valkyrie flying over the moon.  I land on the moon and look around just long enough to be sure the dream is stable before opening a portal to somewhere I need to be.  I go through the portal to a very cold place.  There is snow on the ground all around and I see people skiing down a pretty steep slope.  I watch the people for a while and then I decide I can use skiing for the winter sport for the task of the month from DV.

I just have to go to the top of the slope and see how I do on skis in a dream.  I go to the top of the slope where I see some people I'd rather not see.  A group of three men talking closely to themselves all of them marked with the symbol of the Templars.  I sneak a bit closer and see they are doing something with a strange device that is shaped like a pyramid and is about the size of a tennis ball.  I don't know what it is but I get the idea it's nothing good.  One of them takes the device and heads down the slope on skis.  I can accomplish two things at once!  I head down the slope after the Templar with the device, though not as gracefully as I would have liked.  I end up bungling around for a bit, not sure if I look stupid or if I am managing interesting moves, but whichever it was I ended up getting attention.  The Templar I am following speeds up to get away and the other two come after me, one of them yelling to the guy with the device to not let the bitch have it.  I am managing to keep my feet under me better now, this skiing isn't as complicated as I had expected probably because it's a dream.  I crouch down low to pick up speed like I have seen people do on television and I start outdistancing the Templars behind me, but barely staying even with the one in front of me.  He starts weaving around between other skiers and getting a lot of cursing in response to his recklessness.  I follow after him acting far more reckless than I would ever be in waking life.  He cuts a guy off and makes him fall, that pisses the guy off big time.  He calls the Templar a fucking asshole and throws his pole like a javelin.  The pole isn't made to fly like a javelin, however, and it spins in the air before hitting the Templar sideways in the back with enough force to knock him on his face.  He gets up quickly but I have gained a lot of ground.  The guy asks what the fuck is wrong with us crazy people as I go past him.  He throws his other pole at me but misses.  I have almost caught up to the Templar.  I hear more cursing from the man behind me, telling me the other two Templars aren't far behind me.  I go over a small jump and find I am even with the Templar I have been chasing.  I see the device sticking out of his pocket.  I hear a crack.  Someone is shooting at me!  Apparently they miss, and their partner beside me isn't pleased about it either.  He yells back that the other two Templars are morons, that shot almost hit him!  They don't listen and fire again, this bullet passes close enough to my right ear to hear it.  The Templar near me is muttering about how stupid his partners are.  I get really close to him while he is focused on that, close enough to reach out and use a bit of telekinesis to take the pyramid device right from his pocket with a , "Yoink!"  I swerve away as he issues a puzzled sounding, "Yoink?"  Someone behind me is still shooting at me.  I crouch down to make a smaller target and go faster, though I half expect a bullet in the back at any given time.  I find I have gone into a slalom course, zipping between flags and getting booed a lot.

I must have intruded on a race oops  The Templars aren't greeted any more warmly, in fact the people seem even more pissed with each additional skier that comes along.  I skid to a stop in the finish area.  We are all getting pelted with snowballs now.  One of the Templars starts to take out a gun but the other one stops him, indicating the crowd all watching.  He says they'll get it back later, smacking the one who lost the device in the head with his pole and then making a rude gesture at me.  The judges of the race are trying to figure out how many rules the Templars and I have broken.  I tell them I am sorry to interrupt; I just had to get somewhere fast.  I head towards the far end of the finish area as I wake up.

----------


## Xanous

I FINALLY did it. The Bike Ride, Talking to the Demon, Horrible Contractors - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Basic task - guess a number. - I talked to that Succubus demon thing, Ophelia!





> Rainbow Demon
> 
> I am in my recliner I have SP. I hear my wife walk into the living room. She says something sexy and then climbs on top of me and straddles me. When I look at her she turns into the Rainbow Demon. I freak out and push it away.
> 
> We are now just sort of floating in the void together. I decided hey its a DC I'll do basic. I see it sort of far away ignoring me. I go ahead and ask it, "Guess a number between 1 and 100."
> It replies with my wifes voice, "Um 69."
> I almost laugh at this. "Nah it was 50."
> I wake up



Advanced task - Fireworks





> I feel bored now but I remember the advanced TOTM. Fireworks. Its hard to explain but I sort of clap/rub my hands like I am starting a fire with flint and steel. I see a bottle rocket shoot forward and make a little pop and some yellow color. I do it several times again. Then I really want a big show. I look up and do one big clap. I see a giant red explosion. Then a green. All typical fire works. Then I get a nice surprise. The color of the next few explosions turn into rainbow streaks. 
> 
> Similar to this. I think of it as 8-bit because the lines looked dotted.
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh and dance around in the glow of the fireworks. I feel like a child. I begin to sing some children's song. I realize my voice sounds like it did when I was a young boy. I wake up.

----------


## Stormy Skies

Hopefully I get lucid during a random nap this weekend... I have an idea to combine all of the tasks into one, although I would have to exert a great deal of dream control...

----------


## AdviceDoc

I finally did the advanced task I about two nights ago! 



> I start flying up a huge mountain that has some snow at the top. When I finally reach the top I get skis on. I look down and realize I'm now only about 50 feet off the ground even though I had to fly for a few miles to get to the top. The only snow that's left is in mushy patches scattered around the jagged mountain. I decide to go for it anyway and start skiing down. I make it to the bottom in about 5 seconds. Disappointing, but funny.

----------


## AdviceDoc

I'm on a three day lucid streak! Holy clam chowder. I did the Basic Task II last night with two dream characters.




> I see a girl and remember the Basic Task of The Month. I ask her "What number am I thinking of ? It's between 1 and 100". I quickly think of  the number 74. She was acting very nervous. She kept backing up and saying "I don't know" over and over. I ran up and tackled her out of annoyance.
> 
> (A little later in my dream)
> 
> I jump down and pants Dumbledore. I ask him "What number am I thinking of?". He says "I don't really know".



 Well, I tried two times but neither of my DC guessed my number :/ ah well I still enjoyed myself.

Edit: Errgh sorry! I just realized that was a double post!

----------


## Raven Knight

I did one of the basic tasks last night...

I decide to do a basic task of the month before I wake.  I grab a Templar and ask him to pick a number between 1 and 100, thinking of the number 22.  He looks confused then finally says 72.  I tell him he is wrong, no prizes awarded today.  The Templar just stares at me.  One of the other Templars says I will take him to the item I stole.  He throws his arms around me.  I turn around at the last minute so I am facing him.  I say I didn't realize how much he cares… and hug him back.  The look on his face tells me he was expecting to get stabbed, and he is clearly relieved that it didn’t happen.  I am waking up.  Roland calls to me not to go, but I can't help it.  I feel the Templar get violently ripped from my arms as I wake up.

----------


## she

done basic task. I didn't read this topic since the begining of the month, so i didn't know that number 22 is written several times on this page,it's funny :smiley: )))  

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I met my sister in the forest, it can't be, so i made RC and flew from that place. I flew with problems, a bit crash in buildings and then i landed i lost awareness. After that i went somewhere with a groop of people, remembered again that its a dream, and ask girl near me that i thought about the number from 1 to 100. What was it? My number was 22 - its the number of my school. The girl was thinking 5 -7 seconds and said - 22))i tried to remember other tasks but couldn't. a bit later complittely lost awareness.I finished school long time ago and really don't know why i remembered its number :smiley: )

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> done basic task. I didn't read this topic since the begining of the month, so i didn't know that number 22 is written several times on this page,it's funny)))



Oh that is freaky deaky, I didn't notice until you pointed it out. Weird. Anyway congrats on the task!  ::happy::

----------


## TehDalek

I completed basic task II. 
Relevant text:

*Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 




 I remember that I should do some lucid tasks, so I expect to see Jeff hanging out from one of the windows. Instead, I see Kris on the back porch. I tell him that I'm thinking of a number between 1-100. My number is 88. He is muttering some difficult equations trying to pinpoint the answer. He concludes it is between 50-60, and after a while I ask him if he has an answer. He gives up, and I tell him the answer was 8. I have no idea why I lied about the number




Found in this DJ entry.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

February tasks coming soon! Prepare your pillows!!

----------

